# Kaliman's Cheese



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2011)

Germination 100%


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbed. I hear lots of good things about this line.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 15, 2011)

Its the dogs doo dahs is Kalimans cheese.
Looking good leaf.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. Going to be an interesting grow!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in leafminer.  GREEN MOJO!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 15, 2011)

i'll follow along. i've been thinking about giving the cheese a try.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice. 100% excellent. I've got three out of five showing so far... I'll be paying attention.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2011)

100% is sick!

can someone want to explain a smoke report on the cheese...i always skip past it in collectives... cheese just never sounded that appealing. Like dog sh*t. Who the heck would buy that strain for its name? ahaaahaaa lol


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> 100% is sick!
> 
> can someone want to explain a smoke report on the cheese...i always skip past it in collectives... cheese just never sounded that appealing. Like dog sh*t. Who the heck would buy that strain for its name? ahaaahaaa lol


Cheese doesn't sound real appealing... I read somewhere on here about a guys wife who was upset; he'd been "burping the cheese" all week!:rofl: if you ran across this out of content and with no knowledge on the strain, you'd be like "what?"


----------



## leafminer (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm told that a Dutch grower visited my friend in the NW a week ago and said that the NW UK is regarded in Holland as 'the' place for grows of extreme potency right now.
Here's the update on the seedlings, all repotted now.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 23, 2011)

well they all seem to be pretty uniform. good luck


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey looking great leaf i said the exact same thing to my best friend a few days ago that uk weed is as good if not better than dutch stuff these days and ours isnt sparyed for profit by criminals.
Dont forget for max yeilds top/fim them 3-4 times and bend and bend again and again and you will be rewarded with maximum amounts come harvest time.
Im the top yeilder for this kalimans strain and put it down to my methods and the 'bob the builder bucket' which used to be refered to as a hempy but he is one sour assed senile ole bitter and twisted individual that i renamed the system.
Lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm... I have got maybe 7ft of vertical height available but not much width for bushes - would you still recommend that I do that? I would think the yield would go down because the plants behind would be shaded from the sun. I usually pull 4 oz per plant from my Dominas without topping them or anything.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 24, 2011)

Man you lucky grower being able to grow outdoors and yes top top top shade dont mean nuthink when they are outdoors as the suns moves and you will notice the sides, the top, the side in fact the whole plant gets rays throughout the suns movement.
Anyway its the fan leaves that take in the sun for photosynthesis so if you want monster yeilds id top bend top the whole lot.
Watching with much interest for you beating my 10.5oz from 1 x plant indoors btw.
Your light has a few more lumens than my 2 x 600w hps's.
Lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 25, 2011)

It's funny to watch how the fans literally turn sideways through 90 degrees to catch the sun. I can't have too much foliage though or I risk the dreaded bud rot. How is cheese for that - risky or not? I never get a full crop of Domina because the colas are so lush that they rot. That's one of the reasons I am not going to continue with that variety.

BTW I am told by an old friend that it's a 10 week flowering period, is that what you found?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes around the 10 week mark dependant on stone but all the stones do your head in even at 6 weeks its deadly stuff.
Not much risk with budrot ive never had it from this cheese or original before rockster got it to seed form either never had it as the cheese doesnt really go into big colas more like individual nuggets of buds easy to trim btw and end of branches ya may get some smallish colas but the buds really weigh more than you would imagine they would as they are very dense a bit like me.
Lol.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 26, 2011)

That's great news - the colas on the BD get huge. Even with extreme vigilance I have lost about 20 - 40% of each crop. 
Looking at these little plants, they remind me of the Nigerian sativas I used to grow in London years ago. Yeah I brought the seeds back with me from over there . . . they were incredibly strong stuff. I wonder if there might be some Nigerian in the genetics?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi leaf mine are near done @ the 8 week mark so thatll be good news to ya dude.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah I've been checkin' out your grow! Excellent nute control by the look of it.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 30, 2011)

Update on growth. Temps have been all over: 40C ambient yesterday, 22C today.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 30, 2011)

Way cool, what's the lighting you've got there? It looks like either CMH or mercury halide?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:heart:  look at that Cheese


I need to stay home more often man..I miss all the good grows...is my bucket still ther?  :48:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice one multifarious, you are doing me proud brother! 

 @leafminer Wow man, you got some high ambient temps your way?

 You asked about the possibility of Nigerian genes in the genetics, well, I'm afraid not but they are simply _an extremely bottlenecked_ bunch of Skunk#1 genes expressing the Exodus Cheese chemotype/resin profile in all pheno's.

 I hope they turn out to your liking as the Cheese is a bit of a Marmite thing?

But 9 out of 10 stoner cats _do prefer it?_


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking great there leaf and you mr multifartious you will never take my cheese crown from me without a fight
Lol
1gpw thats for the learners im after lots more on my 10 x plant cheese grow.
Rotflmao.
10 out or 10 stoner cats i know prefer this cheese over any other strain.
T4


----------



## Rockster (Mar 30, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Looking great there leaf and you mr multifartious you will never take my cheese crown from me without a fight
> Lol
> 1gpw thats for the learners im after lots more on my 10 x plant cheese grow.
> Rotflmao.
> ...





 2011 might _just_ be my year?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol dont talk nonsense multifartious check out Tommy Carruthers Scottish jeet kune do and thats how fast i am give or take so yes it would be fast ding ding round one christ the shows over and t4 is the winner.
Hey Rockster ive got a big fat belly lol i hope all comes ya way in 2011 dude ya deserve it.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 30, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Lol dont talk nonsense multifartious check out Tommy Carruthers Scottish jeet kune do and thats how fast i am give or take so yes it would be fast ding ding round one christ the shows over and t4 is the winner.
> Hey Rockster ive got a big fat belly lol i hope all comes ya way in 2011 dude ya deserve it.
> T4



Yeah Rockster, I'll second that.
As for the temps, it is usually around 27C at this time of year, but it can go up to 40C and down to 11C depending . . . crazy. That's why I don't use the grow room any more. Can't afford to air condition it!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 2, 2011)

Latest cheese pics. Everything good. Starting to think 'probably male/probably female' at this point. Like that one on the left . . . looks like it's going to be male. Not bothered - I want at least one male. Definitely will produce seed.
The pheno seems remarkably uniform, at this growth stage.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice one leafminer, I'll be taking a seat for the Cheese ride if that's ok with you my trans oceanic pedigree chum?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking great leaf
T4


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2011)

Their looking good leafminer.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

This strain is in my wish list ... Mind if i grab a chair ?


----------



## leafminer (Apr 3, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Nice one leafminer, I'll be taking a seat for the Cheese ride if that's ok with you my trans oceanic pedigree chum?


Absolutely! I am looking forward to this. I remember some skunk I got at the Merrymaker pub once (South Solihull - it was demolished) - I found myself unable to move from my place for about half an hour or more.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I could get some help building my setup in the garage. As soon as that's complete, I'm popping some of these.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll say one thing - these certainly are able to stand up to extreme conditions. I think I will move half of them into the garden into direct sunlight. At least the ambient will be a bit lower.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 4, 2011)

44.6c JESUS ITS HOT WHERE YOU LIVE LEAF LOOKING HEALTHY BTW.
T4


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 4, 2011)

rad man, i got 9 cheese girls in goin now. im definetly interested in how yours turn out.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 5, 2011)

It was 29C inside the house even with the big swamp cooler running. I'm thinking of moving them outside. Maybe at least a couple. Just to see, to get a comparison. I've got a big fan shifting air through the GH but the sunlight is intense. It is so bright that even with medium shades on, if I try to look at the white gate or wall, my eyes start leaking tears. I could string some shade cloth overhead to provide a little bit of screening.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 5, 2011)

Rafghan said:
			
		

> rad man, i got 9 cheese girls in goin now. im definetly interested in how yours turn out.



indoor or outdoor?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2011)

:ciao:



:watchplant:



take care and be safe


:48:


----------



## leafminer (Apr 9, 2011)

Here are the latest pics. Notice the one in the yellow bucket, the leaves are a much lighter colour. It's in the same medium and getting the same nutes. Looks like a N deficiency but otherwise it seems healthy. 

None of these have shown sex yet, and believe me, I can spot them early. This tells me that this strain will veg under 13 hours of daylight - that, plus the leaf shape, and the 10 week flowering, seems to me to indicate quite a lot of sativa in the strain.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking very healthy there leaf some mojo for some gals.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! These are a delight. They really can suck up nutes - I haven't found the limit yet.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 9, 2011)

Just signed up for this, they look Awesome so far.

Good job!


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 9, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> indoor or outdoor?


 
indoor in some 5gal buckets of soil


----------



## leafminer (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope you've got plenty of height in the grow room 'cos it looks to me that this strain can get pretty big!


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 9, 2011)

i got about six feet but i jus started using a screen to kinda control the height and train em a little


----------



## leafminer (Apr 10, 2011)

My limit in the GH is 7 ft and actually that's my overall limit because the wall is 8ft high. 
However, I see that one of them has just started alternating internodes.
The interval is 1.5" on average. 7-8 per foot.
I've identified what I am pretty sure are 3 females, but the males are being shy. Of course the other 3 might all be males, in which case I'll pick the recessive and dump the other two. I'll pollinate the best fem with the most recessive male. Then I'll take a couple of clones from the pollinated one and grow them on in the vacant pots.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Just signed up for this, they look Awesome so far.
> 
> Good job!



Thanks. Good to see you TCB


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookin good.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 13, 2011)

I've still got a problem with one plant. Some of the autos also show the same deficiency. I'm pretty certain it's N-def. Never had this problem with this medium unless they have changed something without saying so. I gave 15-30-15 and no change. 
So, a few days ago, I tranplanted it to the insulated cooler, about 4.3 gall., in case there was a root problem. 
No effect. Still looks N-def.
The last runoff was pH 6.8, so I added some grapefruit juice from a grapefruit, and watered it in, for some ghetto ph-down.
Ideas gratefully received . . . it's the one (above) that was in the yellow bucket, and it's a female.

Actually I think plan A will be to take a few clones from the other two females.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes id take clones as you have females so there is nuthink to lose and tbh id just up the feed on that one plant maybe its just starvin hungry.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Apr 17, 2011)

The nute deficiency on that female that I transplanted (far right) seems to be correcting. I've thrown as much nutes at it as I can . . . probably there was a lack of root development earlier. pH runoff = 5.9
Three, presumably male, haven't shown yet.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Leaf a great rule of thumb is the males will outperform the females in growth rates as males seem to get taller bushier and stronger looking faster than the feamles.
Looking good btw.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting . . . growth continues at a terrific rate, and I'm seeing what looks like fem preflowers on one of the final two unknowns - a large plant that I'd thought was probably male.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2011)

Continuing very high ambient temps . . . have a large fan shifting air through the GH but even so... 
This strain continues to surprise me. I'm more and more certain that five seeds out of the six, are female.
Not only that, but the one that looks male (no preflowers, signs of the tiny buds that presage male flowers) is the shortest of all the plants and is showing sex latest, a complete reversal of my usual expectations . . . recessive male, or normal for this strain? 

The habit is also unlike anything I've grown before. Internodes far apart; long, long, near-horizontal branches, subdividing into more branches; I can envisage having to support; I suspect these can get wide and bushy. 

I should take clones but in these temps the clones may not make it. It might be a better plan to selectively pollinate each plant, tie a label on the pollinated cola.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 25, 2011)

Go with the flow and see how things turn out i use one cane centre of pot with wires and tie to main branches.
Multi i think does it like around the pots circumferance either way works upto you your chosen method Leaf.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, it's either 4 fem / 2 males, or 5 fem / 1 male. I still think there's just one male out of 6. Outstanding, Rockster & Time4! :hubba: 
The male should be dropping pollen in another 2 weeks. At that point I'll pollinate my preferred fem, and I aready know which that is.  
I'm not going to take clones because I prefer to use seed, it's faster than clones and it also allows me to learn how this plant works. 
Anyway here are the pictures. Comments welcome.

The first one on the left is obviously female, in flower a week or so.
Second is the male  more bushy and lower than the females ... either it's a regressive male or it's characteristic of this strain.
To me, the leaves on the male look like it's from a different pheno, more indica.
The third photo shows two females, the nearer one is in flower and the other has fem preflowers. The fourth pic shows my fem candidate in flower, I'll pollinate that one. And the final one is the plant that I struggled with, the transplanted yellow one. Or, the runt, as I call her.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi leaf yes you got some stuff going on there when i did the 5 x cheese grow i too got 5 x phenos a couple were more sativa influenced and the other 3 were more indica.
One thing that i noticed was the fastest flowering one was the one that foxtailed like its namesake exodus/uk cheese and was by far the smelliest and was chopped about week 8 harvested 5.5oz.
The next smelliest also 100% exodus/uk cheese harvested nearly 10oz but went 12 weeks.
The others were a mixture of exodus/uk cheese in varying degrees and all weighed in 7,8 and 9oz respectively.
You growing outdoors tbh id expect what i achieved easily.
With what you are saying about pollinating your preferred female you may not chosen the best cheese pheno.
Get a clones taken from each plant from the lowest point on each plant and label up which mom they were taken from.
Ya only have one chance to do this then they are history if you chose the wrong pheno.
Collect ya pollen and store it for future referance.
T4


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey leaf, those are some nice looking plants.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## niteshft (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I took the plunge and bought some Cheese#1 after following this thread. However, I was disappointed with the freebies, UFO #'s 1,2, and 3, fem. I would of hoped the selection would be more diversified.
 I have made a promise of doing a trial run of some seeds for someone so I won't be able to do these until the fall.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 30, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Well, I took the plunge and bought some Cheese#1 after following this thread. However, I was disappointed with the freebies, UFO #'s 1,2, and 3, fem. I would of hoped the selection would be more diversified.
> I have made a promise of doing a trial run of some seeds for someone so I won't be able to do these until the fall.



 Ya did get 2 packets of cheese#1 though I hope?


----------



## niteshft (May 1, 2011)

Yes I did, the 2 fer 1 special is still going on.


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

great journal leafminer. this strain looks like its gonna be great. good luck. im in!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 7, 2011)

Hey Staffy i can confirm its the dogs doo dahs compared to uk cheese in yeilds alone.
Same smell taste and stone yet all agree stronger even best mates have started to complain its too strong for their heads.
Lol
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 14, 2011)

Hey leaf those cheeses should be starting to throw their stink out now.
Hope alls well in the leaf house and garden.
T4


----------



## leafminer (May 30, 2011)

Well they are smelling really dankity dank! The only pheno which I am not keen on is the huge big one with like 6 internodes 1 foot apart! But the others look great. Let's see how long have these been in flower now . . . roughly end of April, OK they're about 4 weeks in. 10 week flowering you say . . . yeah another 6 weeks and these should be quite something!


----------



## Staffy (May 30, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey Staffy i can confirm its the dogs doo dahs compared to uk cheese in yeilds alone.
> Same smell taste and stone yet all agree stronger even best mates have started to complain its too strong for their heads.
> Lol
> T4



huh! has this strain been around awhile. when i was back in uk, my mate mainly only got kali mist. it was the best, alround . taste look smell high. i thought it was great and was the only strain this fella grew. everything i have seen and had (kali mist) over here in u.s, cant compare what so ever. have yet to have a decent kali here. my kali that i grew was probably the best, but still cant compare.
i think i might have to try this strain next, if i can get my fingers on these special beans.
green mojo for ur ladies mate


----------



## Staffy (May 30, 2011)

pics plz!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 30, 2011)

Pics please leaf
lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (May 30, 2011)

Your wish is my command . . .   
Just look at the ridiculous one. I think it came from the Ministry of Silly Plants. That one has already lost most of its big fans at 4 weeks into flower - turned yellow and dropped off.
These all started in 13 hours of daylight - it is now at 14 hours of light. Just looking at the photos I think I can smell them . . .


----------



## powerplanter (May 30, 2011)

WOW, talk about stretch.  Kind of spindle y lookin.  The others look pretty good.


----------



## Staffy (May 30, 2011)

looking good leaf. that does look like a silly plant, lol.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 30, 2011)

Silly indeed leaf
lol
obviously sativa dominant that particular plant looking at the long thin leaves probably be way longer than 10 weeks on that one also.
I cannot advise as your growing outdoors in a way greenhouse and i do indoors and can keep plants to within my height restrictions.
Looking good on the whole dude.
T4


----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2011)

Fan leaves are going yellow and dropping off on all the plants now. What amazes me is the speed - from one day to the next I removed about 15 fans. They go yellow and droopy in hours, it seems.
Cheese experts, are you sure these are going to go 10 weeks? They are only a little over 4 weeks in and most of the fans are already gone on the biggest plant.

Just took two clones off #1. Put them under a 30W CFL 24 hrs, see if that does it.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes 10 weeks minimum what are you feeding them maybe this is the issue they could be getting underfed imo Leaf.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2011)

Same as usual, I've been using MG Bloom 15-30-15 for years and years with good results. An old friend who grew cheese a lot in the NWUK told me "8 weeks". The plants seem healthy.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 2, 2011)

I think my present marleys cheese will only go 8 weeks tbh i cannot see them going another 5 weeks.
What i meant was if the fan leaves are falling off at that rate something isnt right.
Fyi cheese is a light-medium feeder i never go over 16cf 1.6ec.
If they seem healthy take no notice of what im saying leaf.
Lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes I noticed they won't take nearly as much as my indica doms. 
One of the phenos isn't losing leaves but all the others are. It looks as if it's normal. I've clipped 4 clones from the one I like best, but whether they'll make it or not, no idea. They are pretty small.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2011)

I snipped a small lower bud and sun dried it during the day. Tried it last night. Was only enough to make a half, thin, spliff so I added some Domina. And smoked it all.
Big mistake.
Really, really strong stuff.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 10, 2011)

Just for fun


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 10, 2011)

I can smell that from here leaf looking nice and frosty.
T4


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 10, 2011)

No doubt.  Nice shots man.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 12, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey looking great leaf i said the exact same thing to my best friend a few days ago that uk weed is as good if not better than dutch stuff these days and ours isnt sparyed for profit by criminals.
> Dont forget for max yeilds top/fim them 3-4 times and bend and bend again and again and you will be rewarded with maximum amounts come harvest time.
> Im the top yeilder for this kalimans strain and put it down to my methods and the 'bob the builder bucket' which used to be refered to as a hempy but he is one sour assed senile ole bitter and twisted individual that i renamed the system.
> Lol
> T4



   :holysheep:   " I'm the top yielder for this Kaliman's strain" :holysheep: 

  He bluddy well is n' all! Honestly folks, Time4Plan-B has grown out more Cheese#1 than I have, the Rockster's Cheese as well, he's gotten the best out of these genetics and his topping 3 times and training is sage advice indeed
as he gets really high yields out of a bit of a scrawny plant if left to it's own devices and which I make no apology for as these are pure Exodus genetics, all derived from a single clone, it is what it is, which is pure Cheese in chemotype/resin profile but the branching structure does have something to be desired but Time4Plan-B has shown us how to work around that so big ups to ya bruv!  

 I've been a holder of the Suicide cheese clone for over a year now and have finished evaluating it and can defo say it'll be used in our upcoming strains and starting with a good femmed cheese.

 I'll take 3-4 chosen Cheese#1 girls, reverse with STS and dust both Exodus and Suicide clones for pure Exodus and Suicide Cheese. :hubba: 

 But hey leaf mate, what's your up coming photo period, are you in the northern or southern hemisphere, as didn't you speak of a lengthening photoperiod?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 12, 2011)

My photoperiod is optimised for sativa. I'm at 11 hours in midwinter, and now at just under 14 hours. Max hours = 14.
What this means is that I can plant seed in winter and do a 12-12 grow, that tends to produce small single cola plants with a yield of about 2 oz each. In summer I tend to get a bit of veg going - 14 hours is just long enough to veg - and then in autumn when it goes below 13 hours it's flowering time.
I do have a grow room big enough for 6 plants but I dont use it because of the temps. Right now it's averaging 37C - 42C daily.
If I had unlimited outdoor space I'd be very interested in the huge pheno, I think it could produce a big crop if left to go to 12 ft tall or whatever.
I'm not really worried about Cheese yields. The quality makes up for it!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 12, 2011)

If you check out my latest 10 x kalimans cheese which were vegged for a couple of daze and placed into flower @ around the 6" mark and in smaller 6.5 litre pots my 'Im the top yeilder for this Kalimans strain crown' has somewhat slipped a little as they get chopped @ 8 weeks this friday and from the 10 x plants i dont expect over 5oz but what lovely looking buds they are.
I like quality over yeild anyday and over the last couple of days have seen whats on offer on the streets and it sure aint pretty weed.
Lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2011)

6 weeks into flower, now. 2-4 weeks left, depending.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey leaf nowt like short internodal spacing dude
Lol
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 17, 2011)

going well. suited to the ambient temps which have hardly dropped below 37C
I reckon that tall one is going to go 13 weeks at least.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats looking good Leaf considering your amazing high temps.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking great ... Anyone know what is the EC value for this strain ? Is she a heavy feeder ?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 19, 2011)

A medium feeder maxing out @ 16cf ive gone to 18cf once and she didnt like it.
Tbh i always keep between 12-15cf and the plants love it.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 19, 2011)

Oki ... I thought it was a heavy feeder but no. Thanks for the info


----------



## leafminer (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine are taking almost as much as the Dominas do. I can see it react immediately after a feed. Pretty happy with this grow. The tall pheno is going to go at least 13 weeks, it looks pure sativa.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 19, 2011)

You don't have values of EC/PPM/CF do you .

All this because i would like to grow some cheese in a near future and i would like to know values ... Just that ... Each crazy with their own ideas .

She looks great. Real great.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## leafminer (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, sorry, bho, but I measure in spoons of blue powder . . . LOL


----------



## leafminer (Jun 20, 2011)

Went out to check today . . . hmm that sugar leaf looks brownish . . . rush off to get x45 device . . . amber trichs! Four plants are going amber. One still has too many new pistils, I will give it until next weekend, but it's harvest time for three of them!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol spoons of blue powder Leaf.
Looks like your going to be blitzed pretty soon now Leaf.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 21, 2011)

The blue powder is only MG Bloom 15-30-15, not the stuff I did with the Dead in 1980... LOL. Yeah it is lookin good. It looks like 2 oz upward on average, say a half pound plus whatever the big haze pheno produces. That one is going 13 weeks at least. :holysheep:  Where did THAT come from :afroweed: that's somewhat like the Nigerian I used to grow in Yiewsley, off the M4. Some interesting phenos in this lot! Fun! :hubba: 

So it will be 2 days each to harvest and trim, that's a 1 week window and I think I called it just about right. I'll carry on with the haze type of course, it looks wonderful. Nice to have something so unusual. Useless for indoor of course. 

So, overall, I am super pleased; the flower time is as good as most indicas, the yield is similar, the potency, well, I can only imagine... :hubba: and there's always a chance of finding an exciting pheno.

I'll submit a proper report later. Drying time estimated at 1 week. Nice and easy does it.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 21, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> The blue powder is only MG Bloom 15-30-15, not the stuff I did with the Dead in 1980... LOL. Yeah it is lookin good. It looks like 2 oz upward on average, say a half pound plus whatever the big haze pheno produces. That one is going 13 weeks at least. :holysheep:  Where did THAT come from :afroweed: that's somewhat like the Nigerian I used to grow in Yiewsley, off the M4. Some interesting phenos in this lot! Fun! :hubba:
> 
> So it will be 2 days each to harvest and trim, that's a 1 week window and I think I called it just about right. I'll carry on with the haze type of course, it looks wonderful. Nice to have something so unusual. Useless for indoor of course.
> 
> ...



There is _a lot_ of variation in phenotypes Leaf mate and which is a bit surprising seeing all the Cheese#1 progeny come from a single clone, the original Exodus and I'm working on hopefully dialling these extreme sativa types out of the genetic equation as the seed you have is from 6 males x 8 females in open pollination but I have with my growing partners abroad produced the next generation of Cheese#1 which is cheese#1 boys back crossed to the original clone and this I think will inject some uniformity as currently cheese#1 matures in roughly 8-11 weeks with 8 weekers being the rarer types so I'm trying to flatten the time curve out, so to speak?

But you saying you have a girl that could go 13 weeks is a new one on me so I'll be interested to see how she finishes?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Rockster remember my 1st grow i had one went a little over 12 weeks and 10.5 oz dry as a nuns.
Lol
That was very very sativa influenced.
And stinky *** cheda.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2011)

That tall one is going strong. She's shed all the big fans - I'm sure that is just part of this pheno so you might like to note it. She's going to be a heavy yielder. In outdoor situation, large planting, unlimited height, I would say she's going to 15ft and yielding several pounds. I won't be surprised to get a quarter off her.
I might have some hybrid seed on her, the AK48 left a few around before I twigged on. That might be amusing. I've got a few hybrids of the other pheno coming up now.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2011)

Drying time 1 week. Uncured.

Aroma: acid drops, a hint of pepper, sweet.
Smoke: A little harsh, as expected; sweet.
Onset: Smooth, rapid but not fast, tendency to OD if greedy.
Potency: High. Three tokes is plenty. Stronger than my best Domina.
High or Stone? Begins rather slowly, then you suddenly realise that you're pretty high. It seems to modulate later on into an indica-like stone. It's been a long time since I have smoked anything like it. I think Aurora is about as strong, but that's a body stone, a total disconnect.

I think I'll always want to be growing some of this stuff, and some Aurora. (Later in the year , yeah. Or actually, quite soon..)
It's tremendously aromatic once dried. 
Yield was around 2 oz. (from 12-12)
Overall: :holysheep:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool report Leaf it does get smoother with curing tbh i dont cure and i had some of mine i chopped a week or so ago last night and was very smooth and i went under fast.
Lol.
T4


----------



## leafminer (Jun 26, 2011)

I was going to harvest the other two today, but they're not ready. I'll put some pics up. You can see amber already on one shot, but still mostly cloudy.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 26, 2011)

And here are the shots of the tall lady, progressively shedding leaves . . . here you go:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait until the buds are hard nuggets Leaf then they are ready.
T4


----------



## Rockster (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good leaf mate but methink's you've still a couple of weeks to go?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, dunno, the plants have gone weird. The stems have gone so bendy that they toppled over under the weight of the top cola, so I had to stake them. The colas are getting quite massive all of a sudden.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a problem, I better come over and take some of that excessive weight out of the way for you???


----------



## Rockster (Jun 28, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Yes, dunno, the plants have gone weird. The stems have gone so bendy that they toppled over under the weight of the top cola, so I had to stake them. The colas are getting quite massive all of a sudden.



 Oh gosh those darned big cola's, ain't they a biatch!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2011)

:ciao:


Looks good to me my friend

:48:


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2011)

The stems on this strain are totally different to the rigid, more hollow indicas. I found I could bend the stems any way I liked in very little time using my fingers. Quite unusual. I don't recall ever encountering such a flexible variety.
Hey, cool to see you around, 4U2!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey leaf, they look yummy.  I'll have to help Roddy with some of that weight.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 29, 2011)

More pics please Leaf.
Lol
T4


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks dank leafminer.


----------



## Irish (Jun 30, 2011)

nice buds leaf...


----------



## leafminer (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the mojo everyone. Harvested them all except the tall one, and I will take that down tomorrow. Very happy with the grow.


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 9, 2011)

they look so nice!!!! you are one lucky man!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2011)

Final note:
If you grow this K.C., and get the 'stalky' pheno with 1 foot between internodes, I wouldn't bother - instead, pull it out and replace it. The smoke is OK from it, but it is a complete nuisance to harvest - I couldn't trim it really, so I resorted to letting all of it dry and then just pulled off all the long stuff.


----------

